# Terrorism in Quebec - 03 Aug 06



## McG (17 Aug 2006)

> Bomb destroyed car, Quebec police say
> TU THANH HA
> Globe and Mail Update
> 
> ...


----------



## FredDaHead (17 Aug 2006)

Seems to me like a bunch of wannabe _Felquistes_ without the technical knowledge or the _cojones_ to carry out real attacks. I'm not too worried about them, although it goes to show homegrown terrorism can breed even in Canada.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Aug 2006)

Don't sell eco-terrorist short.  They are a real problem in the US, and they are fairly hard to pin down.  There is generally a "lone wolf" mentality to the members, so if you pick one guy off, you will probably miss the rest.  I agree, they are a bunch of fist f#cks, but they are dangerous fist f#cks.  Whether these french guys pose a real problem will remain to be seen.  What you can expect is that if the media makes a big deal out of this, you will see a lot more of it as affected goth-knobs make their own "statement".


----------

